# female tiels poop smelled like rotten eggs??



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

I know this is a random question….
But I handle my cockatiel allll the time and I never noticed this until last night so it is out of the norm for her.

Jony is a female born on 6/4/12 so she is 6 ½ months old. She looks totally healthy; nothing other suspicious except one poop. Last night she was laying on my chest. (she sits on a towel when I cuddle her in case she poops lol ) well last night she pooped and it was a pretty strong smelling one, and it smelled like rotten eggs. Other than that her poops never really smelled before and I haven’t noticed it since.

You think shes ok? I want to say I read somewhere that that can happen when they are nesting? But she doesn’t seem to be nesting and hasn’t laid an egg…


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Breeding poops can be smelly but they are also very large because the hen has been holding it in for a long time.

If it was just a single unusual poop, I'd keep an eye on her for a while but I wouldn't worry about it unless she does it again. If she starts making a lot of smelly poops I'd take her to the vet to get it checked out.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

ok thanks! yeah i was concerned maybe she was going to lay an egg or something. 

she takes very large poos in the am, like she holds it all night. but this one was just normal.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some birds do hold it in all night. The humans quickly learn that they shouldn't take the bird out of the cage until it has done its morning business!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

HAHAHHA SOOOOO TRUE! every morning like a ritual i wake up, before the kids are up.... go clean her cage all up for her, get her food water and treats all set up so she can have a nice day when im at work. i go up to the cage, ( i have a flight cage so its bigger and stick my whole arm in lol) put her on my finger for a couple seconds and say hi to her before she takes a massive poo THEN put her on my shoulder while i finish getting her cage all pretty hahahhahah!!!!


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

6.5 months old seems really young to start having eggs. 

Does that seem odd to anyone else?


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

shes never laid an egg before...
i was asking about her poop smelling foul. and wanting to make sure she was ok/ it was normal from time to time....

i just commented how i read somewhere that happens occasionally when females lay eggs....( becasue i have no idea what age those things happen


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

When my cockatiels had smelly poop, they had e.coli. You can get them checked, just in case


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

oh yikes! everything end up ok with them?
all her poops have been normal after the fact so im hoping it was just an isolated incident. ill keep a close eye on her though, thanks for the input !


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Yup, they are fine now


----------

